# Has anyone tried Natures Logic?



## Milo114 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello,
I am looking for a new kibble for my 8 month old lab mix. We started with Wellness puppy which he didn't love the taste of, and now I have been using orijen puppy which he is doing well on. I am thinking of switching to Natures Logic because I like the idea that they don't use synthetic vitamins and they have a lot of proteins to rotate with. The Orijen other than adult is so pricey and I don't want him to constantly eat chicken. Has anyone tried Natures Logic or have any comments on the food?


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Milo114 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for a new kibble for my 8 month old lab mix. We started with Wellness puppy which he didn't love the taste of, and now I have been using orijen puppy which he is doing well on. I am thinking of switching to Natures Logic because I like the idea that they don't use synthetic vitamins and they have a lot of proteins to rotate with. The Orijen other than adult is so pricey and I don't want him to constantly eat chicken. Has anyone tried Natures Logic or have any comments on the food?


I would pass......


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't remember the exact thread but Bumper1 had some specific comments on why he/she didn't think this was a good food. Should be on the first page of this forum anyway.

I like the idea that synthetic vitamins and minerals aren't used too but am not impressed by this food. There is way too much calcium for my dog and the zinc, iron and copper ratios are really horrible.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Glad you asked this question - I had it on my list of foods to check out. We're feeding Great Life right now, but the store is having issues with the distributor and will likely stop carrying it, so I'm trying to figure out what to switch to. Deciding what to feed is such a pain in the butt! lol


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I wouldn't feed it. Not just because the ingredient ratios are off from what I would prefer to feed, but also because if I dig into the ingredients there is (among other things that make me go "hmm") "Spray Dried Porcine Plasma"
My dog cannot eat pork products and usually it is quite easy to tell what foods have pork, unlike chicken fat for example it isn't tossed into nearly every food. I wouldn't have expected to see a pork ingredient listed like that and in all the formulas that I checked. 

the calcium and phosphorus percentages are really high, there seems to be a lot of non-meat ingredients early on in most formulas (of course, there can be some discussion on how much weight to give to that info), yeast culture is an early ingredient which I believe can bother some dogs, same with almonds.

Looks like a food that would be fine for the occasional bag for an adult dog (given the calcium/phosphorus) with no allergies. But wouldn't be high on my list to feed even if my dog could eat pork products.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I've only fed the canned formulas, the staff at my local holistic pet store said it was one of the highest rated and best they sold. She's done really well on the canned food, I've only ever given her the sample dry food they gave me. My dog is pretty sensitive when it comes to wet food, and a lot of dry foods. So when I saw her do well on it, it was a win win for me.  But I primarily feed TOTW.


----------



## Milo114 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you for the input. It sounds like I should try something else! I am concerned with giving him the best food possible. I am worried about his immune system because when I first adopted him he had demodectic mange and now he is recovering from canine oral papilloma virus. These are both immune related and I know it's normal for a puppy to have an underdeveloped immune system but it still concerns me. I know nutrition has a very big influence on overall health and wellness. I supplement his dry food with raw bones but I want his base food to be kibble. He seems to do well on orijen but its pricey and that is what he was eating when he got copv not that it's the foods fault but maybe another food would have made his system stronger. Any other food suggestions? Thanks again!


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Shell said:


> I wouldn't feed it. Not just because the ingredient ratios are off from what I would prefer to feed, but also because if I dig into the ingredients there is (among other things that make me go "hmm") "Spray Dried Porcine Plasma"
> My dog cannot eat pork products and usually it is quite easy to tell what foods have pork, unlike chicken fat for example it isn't tossed into nearly every food. I wouldn't have expected to see a pork ingredient listed like that and in all the formulas that I checked.
> 
> the calcium and phosphorus percentages are really high, there seems to be a lot of non-meat ingredients early on in most formulas (of course, there can be some discussion on how much weight to give to that info), yeast culture is an early ingredient which I believe can bother some dogs, same with almonds.
> ...


This is a very odd diet with lots of red flags on the website.

Porcine Plasma is a great ingredient. It should be in all foods. There is voluminous research on the way it stimulates the immune system and enhances digestion. It is a blood ingredient with some really good properties.

"Spray Dried" refers to how it is made by the way.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Milo114 said:


> Thank you for the input. It sounds like I should try something else! I am concerned with giving him the best food possible. I am worried about his immune system because when I first adopted him he had demodectic mange and now he is recovering from canine oral papilloma virus. These are both immune related and I know it's normal for a puppy to have an underdeveloped immune system but it still concerns me. I know nutrition has a very big influence on overall health and wellness. I supplement his dry food with raw bones but I want his base food to be kibble. He seems to do well on orijen but its pricey and that is what he was eating when he got copv not that it's the foods fault but maybe another food would have made his system stronger. Any other food suggestions? Thanks again!


Dr. Tim's, Annamaet, Precise, Fromm Gold and Victor are good choices.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

If you live in the US you can look into 4Health, it is sold at Tractor supply. It is a decent food and their grain inclusive doesn't have wheat soy or corn - 18 lbs. for $20. Protein levels in the high 20's.

I was feeding Zoey Pinnacle for a while and she seemed to like it. But I felt the 4Health was similar and cost less.

Right now I'm transitioning her to Victor grain free but Victor also makes a grain inclusive. I purchased 15 lbs for $29 but it may be difficult to find. I'm also looking into a food called Nutrisca that I may want to try - online it's about $35 for 15 lbs.

As for the issues your pup is having maybe look into probiotics. Based on my online "research" it seems that if your good intestinal bacteria is off then it can affect the rest of your body. Just a thought.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Bumper1 said:


> This is a very odd diet with lots of red flags on the website.
> 
> Porcine Plasma is a great ingredient. It should be in all foods. There is voluminous research on the way it stimulates the immune system and enhances digestion. It is a blood ingredient with some really good properties.
> 
> "Spray Dried" refers to how it is made by the way.


Gee, i thought spray dried referred to a brand name, or maybe a town called "spray dried"....

I said pork blood was a problem for MY dog and since it is odd to see a pork product labeled as porcine plasma, it is good to make a note of it for anyone with dogs that cannot eat pork or even someone that doesn't feel comfortable handling pork product due to religion. I'd hate if it was in every food but I wasn't saying it was some dangerous thing.


----------



## Milo114 (Jul 2, 2013)

The plasma ingredients don't bother me but the 'red flags' do. I think I might go with annamaet I keep hearing great things about it. It doesn't have as many ingredients that sound really healthy and special like additions of herbs/clays/sprayed on raw coatings etc but maybe that stuff isn't really necessary to make my dog healthy.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Dog Person said:


> If you live in the US you can look into 4Health, it is sold at Tractor supply. It is a decent food and their grain inclusive doesn't have wheat soy or corn - 18 lbs. for $20. Protein levels in the high 20's.
> 
> I was feeding Zoey Pinnacle for a while and she seemed to like it. But I felt the 4Health was similar and cost less.
> 
> ...


Nutrisca/Dogswell also has a new one called Live Free.... I'd check that one out. It's all the same specs as the regular Nutrisca grain free only a little cheaper..... They've added pumpkin and a few things for digestion though which is nice. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Zilla said:


> Nutrisca/Dogswell also has a new one called Live Free.... I'd check that one out. It's all the same specs as the regular Nutrisca grain free only a little cheaper..... They've added pumpkin and a few things for digestion though which is nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for that! I just looked at it but it is a little high in protein; Zoey didn't do too well on Orijen, I assume she wouldn't do well on the Live Free. I do think that some of the issue was too much food - she had gas, runny poop and it stunk but I honestly can't give her so little food even though she nutritionally is getting enough. I know I'm repeating myself but the store I bought the Orijen from said that people only feed an 80lb. dog 1 cup ... Zoey is 35 lbs. ... she would be gnawing at my ankles with the little bit of food she'd get.

Because of her ear infections I have decided to go totally grain free and white potato free, Both of the Victor flavors (regular and fish) fit the bill and they're around 33% protein. I saw the Nutrisca and saw it was close to the Victor as far as protein and I could possibly rotate the chicken and lamb with the Victor foods to give her some taste variety.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Dog Person said:


> Thanks for that! I just looked at it but it is a little high in protein; Zoey didn't do too well on Orijen, I assume she wouldn't do well on the Live Free. I do think that some of the issue was too much food - she had gas, runny poop and it stunk but I honestly can't give her so little food even though she nutritionally is getting enough. I know I'm repeating myself but the store I bought the Orijen from said that people only feed an 80lb. dog 1 cup ... Zoey is 35 lbs. ... she would be gnawing at my ankles with the little bit of food she'd get.
> 
> Because of her ear infections I have decided to go totally grain free and white potato free, Both of the Victor flavors (regular and fish) fit the bill and they're around 33% protein. I saw the Nutrisca and saw it was close to the Victor as far as protein and I could possibly rotate the chicken and lamb with the Victor foods to give her some taste variety.


Well maybe those pre and probiotics would do wonders for her then. You never know  they are made to help smelly gas and digestive issues. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Dog Person said:


> If you live in the US you can look into 4Health, it is sold at Tractor supply. It is a decent food and their grain inclusive doesn't have wheat soy or corn - 18 lbs. for $20. Protein levels in the high 20's.
> 
> I was feeding Zoey Pinnacle for a while and she seemed to like it. But I felt the 4Health was similar and cost less.
> 
> ...


If you email the Victor company and tell them where you live they can talk to feed stores in the area and usually get them to carry a few bags.  Great company, always more than happy to help in my experience.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> If you email the Victor company and tell them where you live they can talk to feed stores in the area and usually get them to carry a few bags.  Great company, always more than happy to help in my experience.


Victor makes Natures Logic.....


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Zilla said:


> Well maybe those pre and probiotics would do wonders for her then. You never know  they are made to help smelly gas and digestive issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


At this point I am giving her human probiotic supplements, not sure if I'm going to continue or I am going to order the NWC pet probiotics. The probiotics have a prebiotic in it and her food contains prebiotics in it as well.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> If you email the Victor company and tell them where you live they can talk to feed stores in the area and usually get them to carry a few bags.  Great company, always more than happy to help in my experience.


That's good to know! Right now there's only one store in NJ carrying it which is far from my house. Luckily (or is that unluckily) I don't work too far from there and am able to get it there. They do have an online dealer as well that sells it but I haven't contacted Victor if it legit or not.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Bumper1 said:


> Victor makes Natures Logic.....


If this is being directed at me I am aware that Mid America Pet Food makes Victor along with other foods but supposedly each one being made separately. When I was looking at the ingredients I am aware of the pork meal in their active formula but didn't see anything that made me go "huh?" But I am also not going to lie and say I know much about this stuff.

I would tend to think there are very few plants that manufacture a single line of dog food - Diamond, Champion, Mid America and Dogs well have more than one line. Grandma Maes is made in Upstate NY, maybe they are a single brand factory. It could be some of the other specialty brands are made singly as well.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Bumper1 said:


> Victor makes Natures Logic.....


I was saying its a great company because they are willing to help get their food (Victor) in a store close to someone wanting to buy it. Not because I like all the foods they make.



Dog Person said:


> That's good to know! Right now there's only one store in NJ carrying it which is far from my house. Luckily (or is that unluckily) I don't work too far from there and am able to get it there. They do have an online dealer as well that sells it but I haven't contacted Victor if it legit or not.


I have heard about the online store and many people I know buy from it. I never have however.


----------

